# [DRI] Direct Rendering con Ati Radeon 7500 [RISOLTO]

## skakz

salve ragazzi,

le ho provate di tutte per far funzionare DRI con la mia radeon 7500.

Ho letto vari post e (se ho capito bene) non posso utilizzate gli ati-drivers perchè servono solo per le schede  =>8500, quindi ho proceduto in questo modo:

installato kernel 2.6.9-gentoo-r1 con dri enabled

```

<M> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support 

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support) 

<M>   ATI chipset support

[*] Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support) 

<M>   ATI Radeon    

```

e all'avvio carico i moduli agpgart e rct

(in realtà ho anche provato a compilare questi moduli direttamente nel kernel)

ho installato x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.0-r3

con il seguente xorg.conf

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "extmod"

    SubSection  "extmod"

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load       "glx"

    Load       "dri"

    Load    "GLcore"

    Load    "bitmap"

    Load    "ddc"

    Load    "int10"

    Load    "record"

    Load    "vbe"

    Load    "xtrap"

EndSection

Section "dri"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

Section "Files"

    RgbPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Keyboard1"

    Driver      "kbd"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"  "it"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse1"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/mouse"

    Option "ZaxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Monitor0"

    HorizSync   30-72

    VertRefresh 50-120

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "ATI Radeon"

    VendorName  "ATI"

    BoardName "ATI"

    Driver "radeon"

    #VideoRam    65536

    Option "AGPMode"   "4"

    Option "AGPFastWrite" "True"

    Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

    Option "DPMS"     "on"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Ati Radeon"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen "Screen 1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

ho provato anche con DefaultDepth 16 e risoluzione 1024x768 (dri con la mia vecchia voodoo3 funzionava solo così)

risultato?

```

Xorg.0.log

(EE) Failed to load module "speedo" (module does not exist, 0)

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.

```

```

/usr/X11R6/bin/glxinfo

direct rendering: No

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.1)

```

come al solito ogni suggerimento è ben accetto  :Smile: 

ciao

luca.

----------

## MyZelF

 *darkdude wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> <M>   ATI chipset support
> ...

 

Hai una mobo con chipset ATI? Sicuro di non aver dimenticato il supporto AGP per il tuo chipset?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Si secondo me ti manca il supporto per l'agp. Io ho la stessa scheda e il 3D va

----------

## skakz

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

>  *darkdude wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> 
> <M>   ATI chipset support
> ...

 

ok ok!!!

chiedo umilmente perdono per aver iniziato questo thread stupido!!!!

la mia mobo ha chipset VIA e non so perchè avevo messo ATI   :Confused: 

```

glxinfo

direct rendering: Yes

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Radeon 20030328 AGP 4x x86/3DNow!+ TCL

OpenGL version string: 1.2 Mesa 6.1

OpenGL extensions:

```

```

glxgears20420 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4084.000 FPS

43714 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8742.800 FPS

47980 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9596.000 FPS

48253 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9650.600 FPS

47707 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9541.400 FPS

```

grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ma e' una mobility??? O_o se si non capisco ma hai dei valori assurdi

----------

## MyZelF

glxgears minimizzato o nascosto da altra finestra?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> glxgears minimizzato o nascosto da altra finestra?

 

Si per forza il mio fa

```
$ glxgears 

2753 frames in 5.0 seconds = 550.600 FPS

3134 frames in 5.0 seconds = 626.800 FPS

3133 frames in 5.0 seconds = 626.600 FPS

3129 frames in 5.0 seconds = 625.800 FPS

```

----------

## xchris

io faccio 2500 con una 8500 a 24bpp.

peccato che AGPFastWrite mi inchioda tutto :S...

Avete idea? ho cercato un po'... ma senza successo.

ciao

----------

## MyZelF

Questi sono i miei valori (7500 Mobility):

```
$ glxgears

4959 frames in 5.0 seconds = 991.800 FPS

5615 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1123.000 FPS

5616 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1123.200 FPS

5613 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1122.600 FPS

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> Questi sono i miei valori (7500 Mobility):

 

A me arriva al massimo a 700  :Sad: . Avro' configurato male qualcosa? Nel tuo xorg.conf hai qualche opzione speciale per la scheda

----------

## consdel

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *MyZelF wrote:*   Questi sono i miei valori (7500 Mobility): 
> 
> A me arriva al massimo a 700 . Avro' configurato male qualcosa? Nel tuo xorg.conf hai qualche opzione speciale per la scheda

 

A me la 7500 arriva massimo a 720, ma con Xorg 6.7.0-r3 (mi pare) arrivava sui mille...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *consdel wrote:*   

> A me la 7500 arriva massimo a 720, ma con Xorg 6.7.0-r3 (mi pare) arrivava sui mille...

 

Forse dipende anche dall'agp (chipset)

----------

## MyZelF

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Nel tuo xorg.conf hai qualche opzione speciale per la scheda

 

Niente di speciale, anzi stando a dmesg

```
agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 1x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 1x mode

```

mentre dovrebbe essere AGP 2x... e questa cosa non sono mai riuscito a risolverla...   :Confused: 

----------

## xchris

ma hai messo?

Option "AGPMode"   "2"

e magari anche AGPFastWrite che a me non va  :Smile: 

ciao

----------

## MyZelF

Se non ricordo male con kernel 2.4 funzionava senza problemi "out of the box", mentre con 2.6 non ne ha mai voluto sapere anche forzandolo...

La questione era caduta nel dimenticatoio... ora riprovo (con un kernel più recente di allora) e ti so dire, anche per quanto riguarda il FastWrite.

----------

## MyZelF

Finalmente sembra andare il tutto (development-sources-2.6.9 e xorg 6.8.0-r3)... L'impostazione corretta dell'AGP e l'attivazione del FastWrite non migliorano le prestazioni, almeno con glxgears, mentre l'attivazione del PageFlip si sente eccome...

Per dovere di cronaca posto la sezione di xorg.conf e i risultati di glxgears:

```
Section "Device"

    Identifier  "ATI Radeon Mobility 7500"

    Driver      "radeon"

    Option      "AGPMode" "4"

    Option      "AGPFastWrite" "true"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true"

    Option      "DDCMode" "true"

    Option      "DynamicClocks" "true"

EndSection

```

```
 $ glxgears

6326 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1265.200 FPS

7531 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1506.200 FPS

7528 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1505.600 FPS

7530 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1506.000 FPS

```

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Purtroppo a me con le impostazioni di MyZelF migliora ma resto sugli 840  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## skakz

naturalmente quei valori erano con glxgears minimizzato.

in primo piano mi da:

```

8974 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1794.800 FPS

9091 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1818.200 FPS

9122 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1824.400 FPS

```

non è mobility.

----------

## strafacendo

sono l'unico che non riesce a far andare il 3d con una ati 7500 mobility?

dando dmesg mi dice:

```
PCI: Unable to reserve mem region #1:8000000@e8000000 for device 0000:01:05.0

radeonfb: cannot reserve PCI regions.  Someone already got them?

radeonfb: probe of 0000:01:05.0 failed with error -16

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[000bcd009e18913b]

cs: IO port probe 0x0c00-0x0cff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0800-0x08ff: clean.

cs: IO port probe 0x0100-0x04ff: excluding 0x200-0x207 0x220-0x22f 0x330-0x337 0x378-0x37f 0x388-0x38f 0x408-0x40f 0x480-0x48f 0x4d0-0x4d7

cs: IO port probe 0x0a00-0x0aff: clean.

eth0: DSPCFG accepted after 0 usec.

eth0: link up.

eth0: Setting full-duplex based on negotiated link capability.

mtrr: 0xe8000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0xe8000000,0x1000000

mtrr: 0xe8000000,0x2000000 overlaps existing 0xe8000000,0x1000000

[drm:radeon_cp_init] *ERROR* radeon_cp_init called without lock held

[drm:radeon_unlock] *ERROR* Process 8473 using kernel context 0

```

e poco più su:

```
agpgart: Detected Ati IGP320/M chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 408M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xe4000000

```

ma quando avvio xorg nel log mi scrive:

```
(II) RADEON(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.2

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "pci:0000:01:05.0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xdfa5d000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xdfa5d000 to 0xb5cfe000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xe8000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(WW) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP not available

(EE) RADEON(0): [agp] AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] You may want to make sure the agpgart kernel module

is loaded before the radeon kernel module.

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] removed 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xdfa5d000 at 0xb5cfe000

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1024,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,768) to (1024,770)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1024 x 7421

(II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
```

sono sfigato o ho configurato male qualcosa?

il kernel è a posto agpgart attivato, gli ho fatto compilare i moduli dei vari chipset agp e hotplug carica quello giusto, ho attivato dri per il chipset ati radeon.

dato il comando opengl-update xorg-x11

kernel e xorg sono 2.6.9-r9 e 6.9.0-r3

non so più che fare e per favore prima di postarmi qualche link in inglese sappiate che non ci capisco niente... :'-(

----------

## BikE

Mi attacco a questo post per evitare di aprirne un altro.....

Io ho provato a mettere le opzioni

```

    Option      "AGPMode" "4"

    Option      "AGPFastWrite" "true"

    Option      "EnablePageFlip" "true" 

```

solo che il log di xorg restituisce

```

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPFastWrite" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AGPMode" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

```

E' una radeon 9200 SE, i valori di glxgears sono questi:

```

3358 frames in 5.0 seconds = 671.600 FPS

4029 frames in 5.0 seconds = 805.800 FPS

4030 frames in 5.0 seconds = 806.000 FPS

4029 frames in 5.0 seconds = 805.800 FPS

```

E' possibile che quelle opzioni non vadano bene per la 9200???

Qualcuno ha gli stessi problemi?

----------

## fejfbo

Mi riallaccio a questo vecchio post perchè dopo un confronto, le prestazioni della mia scheda sono molto più basse dei valori che ho trovato, raggiungendo al massimo 230 FPS.

Mi sono accorto che non viene caricato il modulo AGPGART, ma se lo inserisco tra i moduli da caricare all'avvio, mi restituisce un errore.

Come posso far caricare quel modulo? 

Possiedo anche io una Ati Radeon mobility 7500 e il supporto all'Agp nel kernel è attivato

----------

## .:chrome:.

fai scorrere /var/log/Xorg.0.log alla ricerca di errori.

sono marcati con "EE" all'inizio della riga

----------

## fejfbo

```
AGP not available

AGP failed to initialize. Disabling DRI

Make sure than Agpgart module is loaded before radeon module
```

Come faccio?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

il modulo AGP è caricato e compilato?

domanda stupida: hai compilato il modulo giusto?  :Wink: 

----------

## fejfbo

sì, il modulo Agp è caricato.

Giusto è giusto, ho caricato quello Intel....

----------

## .:chrome:.

il modulo del kernel per agpgart, e per radeon sono ok?

che versione usi di X11?

----------

## fejfbo

All'inizio vengono caricati correttamente i moduli agpgart, intel-agp e radeon.

La versione di xorg è quella corrente di portage, quella stabile x86

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> AGP not available
> 
> ...

 

ma dai... possibile che non dica nient'altro oltre a questo? è pochino  :Sad: 

al limite prova a fare una cosa: fai come dice lui... ferma X11, scarica a mano i moduli radeon e agpgart (in questo ordine) e poi ricaricali a mano, prima agpgart e poi radeon (in questo ordine)

----------

## fejfbo

Caricandoli a mano funziona   :Shocked: 

Eppure l'ordine è lo stesso come li messi nel file per l'autoload   :Confused: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *fejfbo wrote:*   

> Caricandoli a mano funziona  
> 
> Eppure l'ordine è lo stesso come li messi nel file per l'autoload  

 

usi /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.{4|6}?

modules-update l'hai lanciato?

al limite agpgart potresti lasciarlo built-in

----------

